# catalina32 vs hunter 31



## sarahthomas (May 26, 2009)

im awfully confused and cant decide between buying a 2006 hunter 31 or a 2000 catalina 32.at a $5000 difference in price the hunter looks a better buy since its so much younger and has ALL the gear.....but im worried its to good to be true.does anyone hv any experience or advice ?


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

The marine environment is very hard on boats, my advice is first and foremost, buy a boat based on the quality of the boat: design, construction, and equipment. Age, extra gear and hull color are all secondary considerations. Both these manufacturers have very well earned reputations that should make chosing between them fairly easy.


----------



## bloodhunter (May 5, 2009)

Sarah
Get the boat you like better. If you go for the best deal instead, you will be sorry for as long as you own the boat. This from bitter experience many years back. 
Once you pick out the boat, get it surveyed by good marine surveyor. I know that it costs and that neither boat is that old but Hunter and Catalina are not noted for high-quality construction so it's best to make sure.


----------



## NCC320 (Dec 23, 2008)

I have (since new) a 2000 Catalina 320 and really like the boat. I don't think you would go wrong with it. However, I'm sure that the Hunter is also a nice boat. Bottomline, either one will be fine. Assuming both are in good condition, just pick the one that you think looks the best, and will sail the best as you intend to use it. Too bad all decisions aren't like this.. 

Once again (in another post), we see the nonsense about Catalina and Hunter not being of sufficient quality..Beneteau was missed this time. Both boats are going to be fine, of course if you want real quality (i.e. a Bentley? vs Ford or Cheverolet or Toyoda), then buy a Morris, Tarton, or some similar boat at over twice the cost. Or buy one of those really old quality boats from yesteryear and spend a fortune trying to restore it...let's see if it's quality, why do I have to spend money to restore?).


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

If I were in your shoes, the Hunter hands down. IMHO It's a better boat even if all things were equal.


----------

